# Φιλοσοφώντας...



## Costas (Aug 5, 2010)

Συνέντευξη με τον André Comte-Sponville

Ερ. Êtes-vous allé vers la philosophie en quête d’une vie plus heureuse ?

A.C.-S. : Non, pas au départ. Mon professeur de terminale était très marqué par la phénoménologie française : Sartre, Merleau-Ponty… La philosophie me semblait une activité essentiellement intellectuelle. C’est durant mes années de fac que, étudiant de près les Grecs, j’ai développé cet intérêt existentiel pour la philosophie comme art de vivre, comme outil pour être heureux dans la vérité, et non pas dans l’illusion. Ce que l’on appelle la sagesse.

Ερ. Mais ce n’était pas à la mode à l’époque.

A.C.-S. : En effet ! Les intellectuels du moment étaient Derrida, Althusser, qui furent mes maîtres rue d’Ulm, mais aussi Foucault, Deleuze… Des gens pleins de talent et de culture, très impressionnants pour le jeune homme que j’étais, mais dont l’oeuvre me laissait circonspect. Par exemple, lorsque j’ai entrepris de lire Les Mots et les Choses de Foucault ((Gallimard,“Tel”, 1990)), livre culte dans les années 1970, j’ai bien vu que c’était très savant, mais aussi, pour moi, très ennuyeux. Sous le coup de cette déception, j’ai repris les Pensées de Pascal ((Le Livre de poche, “Classiques de poche”, 2008)), que j’avais lues à 16 ou 17 ans, quand j’étais croyant, et que, devenu athée, j’ai eu envie de relire. Et cela m’a fasciné ! Voyant que je me délectais de Pascal, mais aussi d’Épicure, de Montaigne ou de Spinoza, alors que mes contemporains m’ennuyaient, il a bien fallu que j’en tire une conclusion : j’ai entrepris de philosopher à l’ancienne. Tant pis pour la modernité ! Les Anciens et les Classiques m’importaient davantage. En 1984, lorsque mon premier livre a paru, un journaliste m’a demandé : « Êtes-vous un nouveau philosophe ? » Je lui ai répondu du tac au tac : « Non, je suis un ancien philosophe ! »
_
(En référence au courant des « nouveaux philosophes », lancé dans les années 1970 par Bernard-Henri Lévy, André Glucksmann, Jean-Paul Dollé, Christian Jambet, entre autres.)_
Ερ. Pour être philosophe, ne faut-il pas être moderne ?

A.C.-S. : Il faut être de son temps, bien sûr et, d’ailleurs, on n’a pas le choix. Mais la notion d’avant garde m’a toujours laissé réticent. En philosophie comme en art ou en littérature. Je partageais cela avec Lévi-Strauss, qui m’a honoré de son amitié : ni lui ni moi n’aimions notre époque. Entendons-nous bien : je suis très heureux de vivre aujourd’hui. Mais pour ce qui est des créations de l’esprit, notre siècle est loin d’être aussi grand que l’Antiquité, le XVIIe, le XVIIIe…

Ερ. Vous voulez dire qu’il n’y aurait plus rien de nouveau à attendre de la pensée et de la création ?

A.C.-S. : Du nouveau, si. Mais il n’y a aucune raison pour que nous vivions dix siècles d’exception de suite. Nul art sculptural n’a fait mieux que l’Antiquité grecque ; et qui fera mieux que le XVIIIe siècle en musique ou que le XIXe en poésie ? Le XXe siècle a été exceptionnel en sciences, considérable en politique ; malgré les horreurs, il n’y avait jamais eu de tels progrès des droits de l’homme dans le monde. Mais on ne peut pas gagner sur tous les tableaux.

Ερ. À quoi servent les philosophes d’aujourd’hui, alors ?

A.C.-S. : On ne fera jamais mieux qu’Aristote ou que Kant en philosophie, jamais mieux que Bach ou que Beethoven en musique. Ce n’est pas une raison pour refaire – à supposer que l’on en soit capable – ce qu’ils ont fait ! À quoi bon, puisque cela existe déjà ? Je ne crois pas plus au passéisme qu’à l’avant-gardisme. Il n’y a de progrès ni en art ni en philosophie. Aucun musicien ne dira : « Ce que je fais, c’est mieux que Bach », ou bien il passera pour fou. Et aucun philosophe ne dira : « Ce que j’écris est mieux qu’Aristote. » En revanche, ce que l’on attend de lui, c’est que, tout en s’inscrivant dans la tradition, il nous présente une philosophie pour aujourd’hui, marquée par les problématiques et la sensibilité de son temps. De façon immodeste, je dirais que c’est ce que je fais. Je ne suis pas stoïcien, épicurien ou spinoziste. En m’appuyant sur ces philosophes, j’essaie de proposer une sagesse pour notre temps, qui aide à vivre notre époque.


----------

